# 
! 
 ,        ?
       10.7 10.1
    .  20  60
     20  10.7
      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,         "   ",   ,  -.

----------

,    2        ?     ?

----------


## Svetishe

1.    -2     +    
2.     .

----------

! :Smilie:

----------

,          (.. )   , .. , ?

----------


## SveKom

-2     "   ",         "-".        ,   -2.
       -2 -    .        -2.

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## SveKom

,            ?

----------

!!!

----------


## 22

,      ,     ,       (  ),     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,  .    ?

----------

-  ,       ,      :
. 003 -   
      ,    
. 003-  ,       .

----------


## 11

,  .    ,   .    ,   .     ????

----------


## Svetishe

?   ,  .  -  .

----------


## 11

,   ,    (  )    ,  -  ,  ""   ....
 ,     ??
      ???

-15?

----------


## 11

-15,      01,        ?

----------


## Svetishe

! ,        ,   ,    -        .         . , ,   ,        - ,  ,         - .

----------


## 11

!    .   .     -15 (  ).         -15  . !!!!!!!!!

----------


## 11

Svetishe,   ,     " ",  ,      -? ( -2    )       ? .

----------


## Svetishe

?   -11

----------


## 11

, .      ,         )

----------


## Svetishe

:yes:  -11

----------


## 11

!!!!!!!

----------


## 74

-  1 7,7   (, ),    500-600 .       .      ( ),  ...?     (  600 .)? , ,  .
  :                 2   3     .      7,3.,     7,6 .    - (  17,7 .  507 ) " "    2  3, - " "       (   ,    500 ,    ,     20 .)        ,                  .      ?   .  !

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,   .        .    1     http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=60      ,

----------

,           ( ).       ,     ,    .      ...       ?  -15?            ?

----------

,  !

----------


## Svetishe

- ,    ,     -15,    :   ,     .

----------

....     -, ,   .       ....     ....         .        ?   ?            .

----------


## Svetishe

10 ? .    ,      ,  -15.

----------


## Server56

,     .
  :
 10  60

 10-7  10-8

 20  60

 20  10-7
  ( )
 62  90
 90  20

----------

,         ,    ? ,  ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

> ?


    .    ,   .    .

----------


## 232RMO

!   ,       .        .      (, , )  .     .     .   ,       -15,     10.7  10.8(10.9- , )      (-2, -3,      20  60,    20  10.7     :
1.   10.9    26 ?
2.     20 ,      .     25?          26 ?
3.       ?    10.8,    10.9,  - 10.1   -  ? -         :Frown: 
4.         ?
5.    ,                ?        .  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ?    -          ,          ,    ?     ,  -,   10.1,   -  10.8.
  ,       .

   ,    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=215089     ,     -  .

----------


## 232RMO

,   ,         ,   . ,   10.8  ?   ? , !!

----------


## Svetishe

> ,  ** .


      ?

----------


## Server56

,   ?
  ,     ?
  ,         97,    -    .
   25,    26.
    ,      ,   60.

----------


## 232RMO

> ,   ?


,      ,      .



> ,     ?


 



> ,         97,


       . ,       10?        97?



> 25,    26.


       ,    ?       ?

----------


## Server56

?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    ?


    ?

----------


## 232RMO

-        ,        ,                , . . -   , -

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## 232RMO

,       10.8  10.9, 10.9    26,    ,    20,  20  90. ?      ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,         97,    -    .
>    25,    26.


26  25           20     90,       .

----------


## 232RMO

97  26    20  26,    97  20?
    97         /  .       .. ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,      .    ,        ,    ,   , ..    .    ,      ,    97       .    ? ,    .      ?     ,          ? ,      ,    26 97, 25  97    .    25  26       .    ?

----------


## 232RMO

> ?


. :Frown: 
.     .
    ,   ,      .   .
    ,    ....

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,     ,     ,     .     ,       ,   .   ,    ?  ,   ,         .

----------


## 232RMO

,       .        .  ,     26   20,   20    .    ,    ,        ,       .    26   90,     , -  ,

----------


## Svetishe

?     .  ,   20,   ,        97. ,      100  ,    - ,    -  ....   ,     .   ,    .



> 


     ,  ,  ,    - .

----------


## 232RMO

,   :   19     97    ?

----------


## Svetishe

.   :Frown:     ,        .      97  19?

----------


## 232RMO

.         19 ,     ,   ,   .      .

----------


## 232RMO

,         ,   : 
26    90.8 ( ), . .  90.8  26
 97  10.7     ,  ?     ? -      :Cry:

----------


## Svetishe

> 26    90.8 ( ), . .  90.8  26


 


> 97  10.7     ,  ?     ?


   10.7     -2     .


> -


   .   -, - ,     . .   :yes:

----------


## 232RMO

!  !  :Smilie:

----------

